# Washington DC. in my point of views



## surapon (Jan 25, 2014)

Dear Friends
in 2007, I have a chance to go on top of Washington Monument and Use my dear Canon 20 D shoot these Pictures.
Sorry, The Dirty of the Glass window make the Photos not quite good.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 25, 2014)

in 2007, I have a chance to go on top of Washington Monument and Use my dear Canon 20 D shoot these Pictures.


----------



## surapon (Jan 25, 2014)

in 2007, I have a chance to go on top of Washington Monument and Use my dear Canon 20 D shoot these Pictures.


----------



## surapon (Jan 25, 2014)

in 2007, I have a chance to go on top of Washington Monument and Use my dear Canon 20 D shoot these Pictures.


----------



## surapon (Jan 25, 2014)

in 2007, I have a chance to go on top of Washington Monument and Use my dear Canon 20 D shoot these Pictures.
Thanks that you come to see these photos.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## EchoLocation (Jan 26, 2014)

Nice Surapon,
always love your shots.


----------



## K-amps (Jan 26, 2014)

Love your passion Surapon. They look quite sharp as well.


----------



## surapon (Jan 26, 2014)

EchoLocation said:


> Nice Surapon,
> always love your shots.



Good Sunday morning to my friend EchoLocation.
Thanks you, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 26, 2014)

K-amps said:


> Love your passion Surapon. They look quite sharp as well.



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Mr. K-amps.
Have a great Sunday .
Surapon


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi Mr Surapon.
Thank you for posting these, it gives a good perspective of the area for those that have never been. Also is it not better to have lovely photos like these with a few bits from where the window cleaner missed : than no pictures at all.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## surapon (Jan 29, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mr Surapon.
> Thank you for posting these, it gives a good perspective of the area for those that have never been. Also is it not better to have lovely photos like these with a few bits from where the window cleaner missed : than no pictures at all.
> 
> Cheers Graham.



Dear my friend Graham.
Thanks for your good words that make my days.
Have a great snow day in my home town / My Home in Apex, North Carolina, USA.
Surapon


----------



## weko (Feb 19, 2014)

Nice shots Mr. Surapon! Especially the shots of the Washington Monument, I really like them!


----------



## surapon (Feb 20, 2014)

weko said:


> Nice shots Mr. Surapon! Especially the shots of the Washington Monument, I really like them!



Thanks you, Sir , dear Weko.
Glad that you like this album.
Good night.
Surapon


----------



## Jeffbridge (Feb 20, 2014)

Gorgeous, absolutely gorgeous


----------



## surapon (Feb 20, 2014)

Jeffbridge said:


> Gorgeous, absolutely gorgeous



Thankssss, Dear Friend Jeffbridge.
Surapon


----------

